# Ryan Reynolds Partners With Nissan Leaf For Excessively Green Fitness Campaign



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Ryan Reynolds, star of the upcoming movie "Green Lantern," and the Nissan Leaf, the environmentally friendly electric car, are partnering in a new ad campaign that will be more green than Kermit the Frog eating a salad on St. Patrick's Day.

The campaign is called "Innovation for Endurance," and consists of a fitness regimen to whip potential Leaf owners into hoping that they can also look like Reynolds. The program will target digital media, print advertising, and heavy promotion of its own Facebook page as a forum for fitness enthusiasts and trainers. Nissan promises videos (starring Reynolds), live events (also starring Reynolds) and regularly-updated blog posts (maybe).

"I believe it's possible to take great leaps forward without sacrificing a way of life. For me electric vehicles, like the Nissan Leaf, are not only representative of taking back the power, but also a significant statement about conscious ways of living," said Reynolds.

More: *Ryan Reynolds Partners With Nissan Leaf For Excessively Green Fitness Campaign* on AutoGuide.com


----------

